

Think the PHP code for php.net is bad? Look at the python code for Pypi. - forsaken
https://svn.python.org/packages/trunk/pypi/webui.py

======
orangesunshine
They did manage to get it all in one file. That must count for something
right?

------
cpr
That's just Aaron's webpy. What's wrong with that?

